# كراك اوتوكاد 2015 (32 +64) +شرح التفعيل



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (7 أبريل 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم إخواني أخواتي في صرح منتدانا الغالي " ملتقى المهندسين العرب " 
 أقدم لكم كراك البرنامج العملاق Autodesk AutoCAD 
 في إصداره الأخير 2015








*** لنبداً على بركة الله ***









 لتحميل التفعيل منفرد على مركز الخليج


  النسخة 32 بت






  النسخة 64 بت



*







*

*


*دمتم فى رعاية الله *​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (8 أبريل 2014)

مشكور ياهندسة على ما تقدمة لاخوانك فى المنتدى


----------



## السندباد المساحي (9 أبريل 2014)

الف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## المساح10 (17 أبريل 2014)

مشكوور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kapoloda (20 أبريل 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (13 مايو 2014)

_*مشكوور وجزاك الله خيرا
​*_


----------



## مؤيد المسعودي (18 مايو 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو ريوف2 (23 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك 
يا لت رابط البرنامج مباشر من الموقع لان رفض يتحمل عندي النسخة 64 بت


----------



## مسعد عادل (12 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## علي سليم متولي (9 سبتمبر 2014)

اخي العزيز السندباد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ياريت ترسلي اميلك على الفيس بوك وتعمل مشاركة معي على الاميل او اضافة على الفيس [email protected] حتى نتواصل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## NOORALDIN (10 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور ياهندسة


----------



## كوكيتو (15 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahdg1984 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## tamer.alassal (28 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سمكو (29 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خبر جزاء .
أرجو تحمبل كراك CIVIL 3D 2013 64 bit &32bit


----------



## حسام الدين رحيم (29 ديسمبر 2014)

جهد مشكور يا هندسه وجزاك الله كل خيرولكن لى طلب برجاء تنزيل رابط دورة شرح برنامجAutocad civil 3D 2013للمهندس هشام باللغه العربيه وكذلك رابط تنزيل البرنامج+الكراك+السريال2013ولكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حسام الدين رحيم (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## DEAA HASSEN (13 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (13 يناير 2015)

مشكوووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام حسنين (22 يناير 2015)

الرابط لا يحمل ( 64 بت )


----------



## عصام حسنين (22 يناير 2015)

برجاء رابط آخر أحبتى فى الله تبارك وتعالى


----------



## jameell (23 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayeddragon (25 يناير 2015)

ربنا يخليك 
التفعيل تم والحمدلله


----------



## ابو احمدقشوه (27 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 
​:20:


----------



## بحب_ربنا (8 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## Mohammad al ani (13 فبراير 2015)

اخي مشكور علمنشور بس و الله مو راضي يفتح عندي اللنك مال التنزيل


----------



## cute_elsaadany (14 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع الي بتعمله


----------



## محمد أربجي (15 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engtarq (17 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد محمود2324 (27 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## عاصفة_الصحراء (13 مارس 2015)

موقع التحميل مغلق 

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## meno_cma (21 مارس 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدالعقيلي (3 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

